# ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق **



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

*** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

المسيح عيسى هو الحق :

ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون (يشكون) (مريم34:19)
نعم عيسى هو الحق وقول الحق لأنه كلمة الله ولا يأتي من الله الحق إلا الحق .

ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأنه يحي الموتى(الحج6:22) . 
نعم الله الحق يحي الموتى وعيسى كذلك هو الحق ويحي الموتى.

ما خلق الله السموات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق (الروم8:30) (الحجر85:15)
نعم الله خلق السموات والأرض بكلمته وعيسى هو كلمة الله ،وقال السيد المسيح عن نفسه أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة(يوحنا6:14)

من إِنْجِيلُ يُوحَنَّا

 الأصحَاحُ الأَوَّلُ

17لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ، أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا.

الأصحَاحُ الرَّابعُ
23وَلكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ، لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. 24اَللهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا».

الأصحَاحُ الثَّامِنُ
31فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ:«إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كَلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي، 32وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ».

44أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ، وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَق. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ، لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. 45وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلأَنِّي أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 46مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ، فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟ 47اَلَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمَ اللهِ. لِذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللهِ».

الأصحَاحُ الرَّابعُ عَشَرَ
5قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا:«يَا سَيِّدُ، لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ، فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟» 6قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.


----------



## Tabitha (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

حسنا جدا أخونا MX607 
نأتي لشواهد التي أنت أتيت لنا بها من الكتاب المقدس ونرى بإسم من كان يصنع أنبياء الله المعجزات وبإسم من كان يصنع السيد المسيح المعجزات 

نأخذ أول مثال إيليا النبي:



MX607 قال:


> ولو كانت المعجزات هي التي تعطي الأحقية في العبودية لعبدتم إيليا عندما أحيا الموتى (سفر الملوك الأول 17:17) .   ​



[Q-BIBLE]سفر الملوك الأول 17: 21، 22
... وصرخ الى الرب وقال يا رب الهي لترجع نفس هذا الولد الى جوفه. فسمع الرب لصوت ايليا فرجعت نفس الولد الى جوفه فعاش. [/Q-BIBLE] 

إذا إيليا أقامه بإسم الرب 
إيليا ليست له سلطان أو قوة من نفسه 
إيليا لم يقل أيها الشاب لك أقول أنا قم 
بل الرب الذي أقام الصبي بشفاعة وصلوات إيليا النبي 

وقس على ذلك باقي الشواهد التي أنت اتيت بها من النصوص المباركة من الكتاب المقدس


أما السيد المسيح سلطانه وقوته منه هو 
سواء سلطان الشفاء أو إخراج الشياطين أو مغفرة الخطايا - مغفرة الخطايا التي هي عمل الله وحده

بدليل:

[Q-BIBLE]18 واذا برجال يحملون على فراش انسانا مفلوجا وكانوا يطلبون ان يدخلوا به ويضعوه امامه. 19 ولما لم يجدوا من اين يدخلون به لسبب الجمع صعدوا على السطح ودلوه مع الفراش من بين الاجر الى الوسط قدام يسوع. 20 فلما رأى ايمانهم قال له ايها الانسان مغفورة لك خطاياك. 21 فابتدأ الكتبة والفريسيون يفكرون قائلين من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف. من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده. 22 فشعر يسوع بافكارهم واجاب وقال لهم ماذا تفكرون في قلوبكم. 23 أيما ايسر ان يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك.أم ان يقال قم وامش.24 ولكن لكي تعلموا ان لابن الانسان سلطانا على الارض ان يغفر الخطايا قال للمفلوج لك اقول قم واحمل فراشك واذهب الى بيتك. 25 ففي الحال قام امامهم وحمل ما كان مضطجعا عليه ومضى الى بيته وهو يمجد الله. 26 فأخذت الجميع حيرة ومجدوا الله وامتلأوا خوفا قائلين اننا قد رأينا اليوم عجائب[/Q-BIBLE]



مثال آخر:

[Q-BIBLE]11 وفي اليوم التالي ذهب الى مدينة تدعى نايين وذهب معه كثيرون من تلاميذه وجمع كثير. 12 فلما اقترب الى باب المدينة اذا ميت محمول ابن وحيد لامّه وهي ارملة ومعها جمع كثير من المدينة. 13 فلما رآها الرب تحنن عليها وقال لها لا تبكي.14 ثم تقدم ولمس النعش فوقف الحاملون.فقال ايها الشاب لك اقول قم. 15 فجلس الميت وابتدأ يتكلم فدفعه الى امه.
لوقا 7

[/Q-BIBLE] 

وأيضاً:

[Q-BIBLE]مرقس 5

2 ولما خرج من السفينة للوقت استقبله من القبور انسان به روح نجس 3 كان مسكنه في القبور ولم يقدر احد ان يربطه ولا بسلاسل. 4 لانه قد ربط كثيرا بقيود وسلاسل فقطع السلاسل وكسر القيود.فلم يقدر احد ان يذلله. 5 وكان دائما ليلا ونهارا في الجبال وفي القبور يصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة. 6 فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له 7 وصرخ بصوت عظيم وقال ما لي ولك يا يسوع ابن الله العلي.استحلفك بالله ان لا تعذبني. 8 لانه قال له اخرج من الانسان يا ايها الروح النجس. 9 وسأله ما اسمك.فاجاب قائلا اسمي لجيون لاننا كثيرون. 10 وطلب اليه كثيرا ان لا يرسلهم الى خارج الكورة. 11 وكان هناك عند الجبال قطيع كبير من الخنازير يرعى. 12 فطلب اليه كل الشياطين قائلين ارسلنا الى الخنازير لندخل فيها. 13 فأذن لهم يسوع للوقت.فخرجت الارواح النجسة ودخلت في الخنازير.فاندفع القطيع من على الجرف الى البحر.وكان نحو الفين.فاختنق في البحر. 14 واما رعاة الخنازير فهربوا واخبروا في المدينة وفي الضياع.فخرجوا ليروا ما جرى.15 وجاءوا الى يسوع فنظروا المجنون الذي كان فيه اللجيون جالسا ولابسا وعاقلا.فخافوا.[/Q-BIBLE]


وحتى لا أطيل نكتفي بالمثالين دول
وإقرأ الكتاب المقدس بنفسك يا أخي وأحكم بنفسك.


----------



## MX607 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



اكرر

ولو كانت المعجزات هي التي تعطي الأحقية وتميز بين كل نبي وآخر لعبدنا إيليا عندما أحيا الموتى (سفر الملوك الأول 17:17) ولعبدنا حزقيال عندما احيا الموتى (حزقيال 37) ولعبدنا عظام اليشع حين أحيت الميت بمجرد اللمس فقط  (سفر الملوك الثاني 13: 21) و (سفر الملوك الثاني 4:32) ولعبدنا اليشع عندما أشفي العمي (سفر الملوك الثاني 6: 20) ولعبدنا اليشع لعلمه بالغيب (سفر الملوك الثاني 6: 12) ولعبدنا اليشع حين شفى المرضى (سفر الملوك الثاني 5: 3) ولعبدنا اليشع حين أطعم مئة شخص بعشرون رغيفاً فقط (سفر الملوك الثاني 4:24) ولعبدنا ايليا لأنه شق البحر نصفين (برداء ايليا تتحقق المعجزات) ولعبدنا إيليا الذي خدمته الملائكة (سفر الملوك الأول 4:19) ولعبدنا إيليا الذي خضعت له الكون فسجدوا له (سفر الملوك الأول 18: 1) ولعبدنا إيليا لأنه أطعم اسرة من لا شيء (سفر الملوك الأول17:17) .  

لماذا حالة الرعب التي اصابتكم ؟ لماذا تم حذف مداخلتي السابقة؟ أنا لم أسب أحد ولم اتحدث بطريقة غير لائقة بل نقلت لكم ما جاء بالعهد القديم حول معجزات من سبقوا يسوع ... والأعجب من ذلك أن السيد Anestas!a تحدث  عن إيليا من جهة واحدة كمحاولة للتقليل من معجزاته .، لنترك إيليا ونأتي لإليشع الذي احيا الموتى بعظامه وهو ميت .. فلتعبدوا عظام إليشع ؟(سفر الملوك الثاني 13: 21) و (سفر الملوك الثاني 4:32)   

ثم يقول Anestas!a   أن معجزات يسوع بقوته وسلطانه .. وياللعجب ...وكأنه لم يقرأ الأناجيل ويسوع يعلن أنه عاجز بأن يأتي بشيء بقدرته بل كل ما يقوم به من عند الأب  وليس للابن دور في ذلك .

يو 10:32 
اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي 

يو 5:36 
واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا . لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكمّلها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني 


تعالى نأتي للنقطة الأهم : لماذا عجز يسوع في إحياء يوحنا المعمدان بعد ذبحه وفصل رأسه عن جسده ؟ هل فصل الرأس عن الجسد ليست من قدرات يسوع ؟ 

كفاكم حذف وأكملوا الحوار إن كنتم صادقين .

​


----------



## انت الفادي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



MX607 قال:


> اكرر
> 
> ولو كانت المعجزات هي التي تعطي الأحقية وتميز بين كل نبي وآخر لعبدنا إيليا عندما أحيا الموتى (سفر الملوك الأول 17:17) ولعبدنا حزقيال عندما احيا الموتى (حزقيال 37) ولعبدنا عظام اليشع حين أحيت الميت بمجرد اللمس فقط  (سفر الملوك الثاني 13: 21) و (سفر الملوك الثاني 4:32) ولعبدنا اليشع عندما أشفي العمي (سفر الملوك الثاني 6: 20) ولعبدنا اليشع لعلمه بالغيب (سفر الملوك الثاني 6: 12) ولعبدنا اليشع حين شفى المرضى (سفر الملوك الثاني 5: 3) ولعبدنا اليشع حين أطعم مئة شخص بعشرون رغيفاً فقط (سفر الملوك الثاني 4:24) ولعبدنا ايليا لأنه شق البحر نصفين (برداء ايليا تتحقق المعجزات) ولعبدنا إيليا الذي خدمته الملائكة (سفر الملوك الأول 4:19) ولعبدنا إيليا الذي خضعت له الكون فسجدوا له (سفر الملوك الأول 18: 1) ولعبدنا إيليا لأنه أطعم اسرة من لا شيء (سفر الملوك الأول17:17) .
> 
> ...



عزيزي
الاخت انستازيا قامت بعمل اختصار حتي تشرح لك الفرق بين عمل الشئ بسلطان معطي له او عمل الشئ بسلطانه الشخصي..
فنجد ان كل انبياء الكتاب المقدس قد فعلو العجائب بسلطان معطي لهم من الله اما السيد المسيح فقد فعل بسلطانه الشخصي اي بلاهوته.

فنجد ان الانبياء يصلون و يطلبون من الله و الله ينفذ لهم طلبهم فأرجع الي معجزات ايليا و ستجد انه كان يطلب من الله و يصلي اليه ان يسمع له..
و لم يحدث ان نسب ايليا او اي نبي من الانبياء هذه الافعال الي نفسه.. اما السيد المسيح فهو يفعلها بسلطانه و ايضا نسبها الي نفسه.

و اكبر مثال هو المثال الذي انت وضعته معتقدا انه يخدم غرضك و لكنه يشرح مدي عدم فهمك للنصوص:



> يو 10:32
> اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي



فأنت هنا اثبت ان السيد المسيح قال انه يفعل هذه الاشياء مع عند ابيه.. و هذا جميل جدا..
و لكنك نسيت هذا النص:يوحنا 10 : 30
[Q-BIBLE].[SIZE=-2]30  انا والآب واح[/SIZE][/Q-BIBLE]

فنحن لم نؤمن بالسيد المسيح فقط لاعماله و لكن لسلطانه و قدرته.

اما سؤالك الاخير عن يوحنا المعمدان... سيادتك اطلقت السؤال و كأنه قد طلب من السيد المسيح ان يحييه.. و لكنه لم يطلب منه ان يوحيي يوحنا المعمدان... كما انه ما هي الفائدة التي ستعود بأحيائه؟؟؟؟
عفوا عزيزي.. و لكنك تتكلم و كأن الله يعطي المعجزات هكذا بلا هدف و بلا معني..فأنت تتصور ان السيد المسيح يسير هكذا و يلقي بالمعجزات بدون تفكير او دون معني.. عفوا عزيزي..
الله يفعل المعجزات في وقتها و مكانها و معناها الصحيح.. فلا يفعل شئ الا وله هدف يستفيد منه كل الشعب و كل الناس..
و ان تعمل هذه المعجزات علي الملاء و يجب ان يراها كل الناس و لا تعمل في الخفاء.. فما هو الهدف من احياء يوحنا المعمدان؟؟ عزيزي انت تلقي السؤال و كأنك تسأل لماذا لم يحيي السيد المسيح موسي و ايليا و داؤود و و و و ...
لان يوحنا المعمدان موجود اصلا حتي يعد طريق الرب و ليعمده و ها قد تم اي انه قد انتهت رسالته لماذا يعيده السيد المسيح للحياة مرة اخري؟؟ علشان خاطر سعادتك يعني عايز كده؟؟


----------



## MX607 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لتفسير العضو المحمدي نصوص الكتاب المقدس يمزاجه*
*و الدخول في الأسلاميات*


----------



## My Rock (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



MX607 قال:


> ولو كانت المعجزات هي التي تعطي الأحقية وتميز بين كل نبي وآخر لعبدنا إيليا عندما أحيا الموتى (سفر الملوك الأول 17:17) ​




يا كذاب يا مدلس يا ناسوخ يا لاصوق
الأصحاح 17 و العدد 17 لا يتكلم عن اي احياء لأي ميت ​*[Q-BIBLE] 
1Ki 17:17 وَبَعْدَ هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ مَرِضَ ابْنُ الْمَرْأَةِ صَاحِبَةِ الْبَيْتِ وَاشْتَدَّ مَرَضُهُ جِدّاً حَتَّى لَمْ تَبْقَ فِيهِ نَسَمَةٌ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

الى متى ستبقى على عقلية النسخ و اللصق دون التدقيق؟

النص الذي تتكلم عنه ورد في الأعداد التالية:​*​​
​
[Q-BIBLE] 
1Ki 17:18 فَقَالَتْ لإِيلِيَّا: [مَا لِي وَلَكَ يَا رَجُلَ اللَّهِ! هَلْ جِئْتَ إِلَيَّ لِتَذْكِيرِ إِثْمِي وَإِمَاتَةِ ابْنِي؟] 
1Ki 17:19 فَقَالَ لَهَا: [أَعْطِينِي ابْنَكِ]. وَأَخَذَهُ مِنْ حِضْنِهَا وَصَعِدَ بِهِ إِلَى الْعُلِّيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُقِيماً بِهَا، وَأَضْجَعَهُ عَلَى سَرِيرِهِ 
1Ki 17:20 وَصَرَخَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ: [أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهِي، أَأَيْضاً إِلَى الأَرْمَلَةِ الَّتِي أَنَا نَازِلٌ عِنْدَهَا قَدْ أَسَأْتَ بِإِمَاتَتِكَ ابْنَهَا؟] 
1Ki 17:21 فَتَمَدَّدَ عَلَى الْوَلَدِ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ، وَصَرَخَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ: [يَا رَبُّ إِلَهِي، لِتَرْجِعْ نَفْسُ هَذَا الْوَلَدِ إِلَى جَوْفِهِ]. 
1Ki 17:22 فَسَمِعَ الرَّبُّ لِصَوْتِ إِيلِيَّا، فَرَجَعَتْ نَفْسُ الْوَلَدِ إِلَى جَوْفِهِ فَعَاشَ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

يا كذاب يا عديم الضمير و الأمانة, ايليا صرخ و الرب سمع و استجاب و لم يحي بكيفه

اما المسيح فيحي كما يشاء في مشيئته التي هي واحدة مع الأب

يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 

[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. [/Q-BIBLE]

المسيح الأبن يحي من يشاء ​​






> ولعبدنا حزقيال عندما احيا الموتى (حزقيال 37)


 
من جديد تكذب 

لنرى نص حزقيال 37​*Eze 37:1​*​​ كَانَتْ عَلَيَّ يَدُ الرَّبِّ فَأَخْرَجَني بِرُوحِ الرَّبِّ وَأَنْزَلَنِي فِي وَسَطِ الْبُقْعَةِ, وَهِيَ مَلآنَةٌ عِظَاماً. 
Eze 37:2 وَأَمَرَّنِي عَلَيْهَا مِنْ حَوْلِهَا وَإِذَا هِيَ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدّاً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْبُقْعَةِ, وَإِذَا هِيَ يَابِسَةٌ جِدّاً. 
Eze 37:3 فَقَالَ لِي: [يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, أَتَحْيَا هَذِهِ الْعِظَامُ؟» فَقُلْتُ: [يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ». 
Eze 37:4 فَقَالَ لِي: [تَنَبَّأْ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ وَقُلْ لَهَا: أَيَّتُهَا الْعِظَامُ الْيَابِسَةُ, اسْمَعِي كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ. 
Eze 37:5 هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِهَذِهِ الْعِظَامِ: هَئَنَذَا أُدْخِلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ. 
Eze 37:6 وَأَضَعُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَصَباً وأَكْسِيكُمْ لَحْماً وَأَبْسُطُ عَلَيْكُمْ جِلْداً وَأَجْعَلُ فِيكُمْ رُوحاً فَتَحْيُونَ وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ]. 
Eze 37:7 فَتَنَبَّأْتُ كمَا أُمِرتُ. وَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا أَتنَبَّأُ كَانَ صَوْتٌ وَإِذَا رَعْشٌ فَتَقَارَبَتِ الْعِظَامُ كُلُّ عَظْمٍ إِلَى عَظْمِهِ. 
Eze 37:8 ونَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بِالْعَصَبِ وَاللَّحْمِ كَسَاهَا, وبُسِطَ الْجِلْدُ علَيْهَا مِنْ فَوْقُ, وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا رُوحٌ. ​Eze 37:9 فَقَالَ لِي: [تَنَبَّأْ لِلرُّوحِ, تَنَبَّأْ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, وَقُلْ لِلرُّوحِ: هَكذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَلُمَّ يَا رُوحُ مِنَ الرِّيَاحِ الأَرْبَعِ وَهُبَّ عَلَى هَؤُلاَءِ الْقَتْلَى لِيَحْيُوا». 

هل رأيت كيف ان الله امر حزقيال بالتنبأ و الرب احيا؟
هل رأيت كيف سأل الرب اذا كان حزقيال يستطيع ان يحي, فقال للرب انت اعلم
هل رأيت كيف امر الرب ان يقول الكلمات و الرب احيا؟

اين النص الذي يقول ان حزقيا احيا؟ لا يوجد, و هذا وصمة عار على كذبك

اما المسيح فيحي كما يشاء في مشيئته التي هي واحدة مع الأب

يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 

[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. [/Q-BIBLE]

المسيح الأبن يحي من يشاء ​




> ولعبدنا عظام اليشع حين أحيت الميت بمجرد اللمس فقط (سفر الملوك الثاني 13: 21) و (سفر الملوك الثاني 4:32)


​وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَدْفِنُونَ رَجُلاً إِذَا بِهِمْ قَدْ رَأَوُا الْغُزَاةَ، فَطَرَحُوا الرَّجُلَ فِي قَبْرِ أَلِيشَعَ. فَلَمَّا نَزَلَ الرَّجُلُ وَمَسَّ عِظَامَ أَلِيشَعَ عَاشَ وَقَامَ عَلَى رِجْلَيْهِ.

كيف ل اليشع الميت ان يحي؟ اين عقلك؟ هو بالأحرى من يحتاج ان يحيا
اليشع مات, و الرجل صدم بعظام اليشع فعاش, فهل هذه معجزة اليشع ام معجزة الله يا شطور؟





> ولعبدنا اليشع عندما أشفي العمي (سفر الملوك الثاني 6: 20)


​*يا اعمى, يا عديم البصيرة

2Ki 6:20* فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا السَّامِرَةَ قَالَ أَلِيشَعُ: [يَا رَبُّ افْتَحْ أَعْيُنَ هَؤُلاَءِ فَيُبْصِرُوا]. *فَفَتَحَ الرَّبُّ أَعْيُنَهُمْ* فَأَبْصَرُوا وَإِذَا هُمْ فِي وَسَطِ السَّامِرَةِ. 

اليشع لم يشفي احد, بل طلب من الرب ان يفتح اعين العمي

اما المسيح

متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 22 
[Q-BIBLE]حِينَئِذٍ أُحْضِرَ إِلَيْهِ مَجْنُونٌ أَعْمَى وَأَخْرَسُ فَشَفَاهُ حَتَّى إِنَّ الأَعْمَى الأَخْرَسَ تَكَلَّمَ وَأَبْصَرَ. [/Q-BIBLE]

اما المسيح 

*[Q-BIBLE] 
Mar 8:22 وَجَاءَ إِلَى بَيْتِ صَيْدَا فَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ أَعْمَى وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَلْمِسَهُ 
Mar 8:23 فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِ الأَعْمَى وَأَخْرَجَهُ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْقَرْيَةِ وَتَفَلَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ وَوَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِ وَسَأَلَهُ هَلْ أَبْصَرَ شَيْئاً؟ 
Mar 8:24 فَتَطَلَّعَ وَقَالَ: «أُبْصِرُ النَّاسَ كَأَشْجَارٍ يَمْشُونَ». 
Mar 8:25ثُمَّ وَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ أَيْضاً عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ وَجَعَلَهُ يَتَطَلَّعُ. فَعَادَ صَحِيحاً وَأَبْصَرَ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ جَلِيّاً. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

​*​​




> ولعبدنا اليشع لعلمه بالغيب (سفر الملوك الثاني 6: 12)


 
من جديد, تكتفي بالنسخ و اللصق و تلغي عقلك المغيب

ها هو العدد 12​*[Q-BIBLE] 
2Ki 6:12فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ عَبِيدِهِ: [لَيْسَ هَكَذَا يَا سَيِّدِي الْمَلِكَ. وَلَكِنَّ أَلِيشَعَ  النَّبِيَّ الَّذِي فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُخْبِرُ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِالأُمُورِ الَّتِي تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا فِي مِخْدَعِكِ]. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

لا علاقة له بما قلت يا كذاب
النص الذي تتكلم عنه في الأعداد التالية:
​*​​​
[Q-BIBLE] 
2Ki 6:13 فَقَالَ: [اذْهَبُوا وَانْظُرُوا أَيْنَ هُوَ فَأُرْسِلَ وَآخُذَهُ]. فَأُخْبِرَ: [هُوَ فِي دُوثَانَ]. 
2Ki 6:14 فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ خَيْلاً وَمَرْكَبَاتٍ وَجَيْشاً ثَقِيلاً، وَجَاءُوا لَيْلاً وَأَحَاطُوا بِالْمَدِينَةِ. 
2Ki 6:15 فَبَكَّرَ خَادِمُ رَجُلِ اللَّهِ وَقَامَ وَخَرَجَ وَإِذَا جَيْشٌ مُحِيطٌ بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَخَيْلٌ وَمَرْكَبَاتٌ. فَقَالَ غُلاَمُهُ لَهُ: [آهِ يَا سَيِّدِي! كَيْفَ نَعْمَلُ؟] 
2Ki 6:16 فَقَالَ: [لاَ تَخَفْ، لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ مَعَنَا أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَهُمْ]. ​
2Ki 6:17وَصَلَّى أَلِيشَعُ وَقَالَ: [يَا رَبُّ، افْتَحْ عَيْنَيْهِ فَيُبْصِرَ]. فَفَتَحَ الرَّبُّ عَيْنَيِ الْغُلاَمِ فَأَبْصَرَ، وَإِذَا الْجَبَلُ مَمْلُوءٌ خَيْلاً وَمَرْكَبَاتِ نَارٍ حَوْلَ أَلِيشَعَ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

اليشع صلى و الرب فتح
اليشع لم يفعل سوى الصلاة

فكل ما عمله اليشع كان بالصلاة, و الرب يعمل

اما المسيح فيحي كما يشاء في مشيئته التي هي واحدة مع الأب

يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 

[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. [/Q-BIBLE]

المسيح الأبن يحي من يشاء ​​





> ولعبدنا إيليا الذي خدمته الملائكة (سفر الملوك الأول 4:19)


​*1Ki 19:4​* ثُمَّ سَارَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ، حَتَّى أَتَى وَجَلَسَ تَحْتَ رَتَمَةٍ وَطَلَبَ الْمَوْتَ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَقَالَ: [قَدْ كَفَى الآنَ يَا رَبُّ! خُذْ نَفْسِي لأَنِّي لَسْتُ خَيْراً مِنْ آبَائِي!] ​1Ki 19:5 وَاضْطَجَعَ وَنَامَ تَحْتَ الرَّتَمَةِ. وَإِذَا بِمَلاَكٍ قَدْ مَسَّهُ وَقَالَ: [قُمْ وَكُلْ].

الملاك اتى بأمر الرب و ليس بأمر ايليا, لانه لو كانت هذه معجزته كان بالأولى ان يدعي الملاك بدل ان يتمنى الموت

لكن الرب رعاه و ارسل ملاكا مسه و قال له قم و اكل

فهل هذه معجزة الهية بعناية انبيائه ام معجزة ايليا الذي من ضعفه تمنى الموت لنفسه؟

شغل عقلة يا شاطر




> ولعبدنا إيليا الذي خضعت له الكون فسجدوا له (سفر الملوك الأول 18: 1)



يا جاهل, الا يكفي تقطيف النصوص, الأن تكذب و تحرف النصوص؟

العدد 1 من الأصحاح 18​*1Ki 18:1* وَبَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ كَانَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى إِيلِيَّا فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ: [اذْهَبْ وَتَرَاءَ لأَخْآبَ فَأُعْطِيَ مَطَراً عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ].

اين هذا الكون الذي خضع له و سجد له يا كذاب؟




> ولعبدنا إيليا لأنه أطعم اسرة من لا شيء (سفر الملوك الأول17:17) .


 
يا جهل, حتى النسخ و اللصق ولا تجيده, الشبهة هذه هي نفس الشبهة الأول..
راجل اول شبهة يا شطور​ 



> لماذا حالة الرعب التي اصابتكم ؟ لماذا تم حذف مداخلتي السابقة؟


 
ليست حالة رعب يا طفل
نحن اكبر من ان نرتبع منك او من امثالك او من امتك المحمدية كلها
ما كتبته هو نسخ و لصق صادر عن غباء و جهل
لكن لا مانع, فضحناك كما فضحنا غيرك






> تعالى نأتي للنقطة الأهم : لماذا عجز يسوع في إحياء يوحنا المعمدان بعد ذبحه وفصل رأسه عن جسده ؟ هل فصل الرأس عن الجسد ليست من قدرات يسوع ؟


 
لأنها لم تكن مشيئته ان يحي يوحنا
يوحنا اتى ليمهد الطريق للرب, و اتمم مهمته

اما المسيح فيحي كما يشاء في مشيئته التي هي واحدة مع الأب

يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 

[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. [/Q-BIBLE]

المسيح الأبن يحي من يشاء ​





> كفاكم حذف وأكملوا الحوار إن كنتم صادقين .


 
كفاك نسخا و لصقا و جهالة
تعلم الحوار و ابحث بنفسك يا شطور

نتحدى اكبركم ان يأتي لنا بنص واحد فيه اي نبي يحي بمشيئته

اما المسيح فيحي كما يشاء في مشيئته التي هي واحدة مع الأب

يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 

[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. [/Q-BIBLE]

المسيح الأبن يحي من يشاء 
​ردك التالي بقى يا شاطر, تجيبلنا رد فيها نبي من انبياء العهد القديم احيا بمشيئته هو

اي رد خارج عن هذا سيحذف 

و لينا رجعة


----------



## انت الفادي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

عزيزي.. الاحظ من كلامك انك تناقض نفسك في كثير من الامور دون ان تشعر..

و لكن دعنا نناقش مشاركتك:



> يا سيدي الفاضل أنا كلامي  واضح  .
> 
> أين ذكرت عظام إليشع أنها تأخذ سلطانها من الله عندما أحيت الميت لمجرد لمسه لها ؟
> 
> هل سؤالي صعب ؟



و هل سبق ان دفن انسان في قبر نبي؟؟؟ الا تلاحظ ان اليشع ميت و لم يفعل شئ من نفسه؟؟؟ غريب هو منطقك بالفعل..لان اليشع ميت و ها قبره... فهل في مقدور الميت ان فعل المعجزات؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. و لكن لان هذا قبر نبي فعل الله هذه المعجزة حتي ينبه الناس الي ان القبر هو قبر نبي.. فهمت؟؟



> الآن أنت أثبت أن يسوع لم يأتي بأعمال بسلطانه من عند الأب فقط .
> 
> إقتباس:
> و لكنك نسيت هذا النص:يوحنا 10 : 30
> ...



عزيزي.. اختلاط المفاهيم في عقلك ليس مشكلتنا نحن بل مشكلتك انت..
السيد المسيح قصد انه هو و الاب واحد.. فما يفعله الاب يفعله هو ايضا.. هو و الاب جوهر واحد..
فأنت حاولت ان تحلل النص و لكن المفاهيم اختلطت عليك.. الاب ليس هو الابن ليس هو الروح القدس لان الناس رأت الابن (الناسوت و اللاهوت ) بأعينها.. و الروح القدس (ظاهرا في هيئة حمامة) و الاب لم يراه احد..
اجد انك بداية كلامك تنقل مفاهيم صحيحة ثم تخلطها في اخر كلامك.. فأنت بنفسك قلت ان الابن ليس هو الاب ليس هو الروح القدس..فيكف تريد للانجيل ان يطلق اسم الاب علي الابن؟؟
هل هي امنية ام ماذا؟؟ 



> وقد ذكرت الأناجيل أن الروح القدس تجسد في حمامة .. فهل يسوع كان الحمامة ؟


اسمح لي ان اقول لك هو سؤال لانسان اصيب بلوثة عقلية.. لانك قلت مسبقا ان الاب ليس هو الاب ليس هو الروح القدس فكيف تنتظر ان يكون السيد المسيح هو الحمامة؟؟
عزيزي... الاقانيم لها جوهر واحد... فهمت؟؟؟ يعني الجوهر الواحد يحتوي علي الثلاث اقانيم.. فالاب هو الابن من حيث الجوهر و الابن هو الروح القدس من حيث الجوهر و الروح القدس هو الاب من حيث الجوهر.



> وعندما تعمد يسوع بماء التوبة ومغفرة الخطايا خرج صوت من السماء .. فهل كان المتحدث في وراء السحاب هو يسوع ؟


من اين جئت بماء التوبة هذه عزيزي؟؟؟ هذه اسمها معمودية التوبة و مغفرة الخطايا و ليس ماء التوبة.. 
ثانيا: المتحدث من وراء السحاب هو الاب و الابن واقف في الماء و الروح القدس ظاهر في شكل حمامة..و اختصارا لكل اسألتك.. الجوهر الواحد هو الذي كان في السماء و هو الواقف في الماء و هو الظاهر في شكل حمامة... اذن ظهور الاقانيم الثلاثة بهذا الشكل هو توضيح لوحدانية الجوهر..



> يا سيدي الفاضل .. احترم عقولنا .


عزيزي... انت هو من يجب ان يحترم عقله في الحوار معنا... لانك لا تركز في كلامك و تخلط الحابل بالنابل..



> تعالى الآن نتحدث عن قول يسوع (أنا والأب واحد) ... لمن قال هذه المقولة ؟
> 
> يسوع قالها للكتبة .
> 
> ...


عدم فهمك لنصوص الكتاب المقدس ادي بك الي الوقوع في المحظور و التخبط في الافكار..
فنجد انك تريد ان تربط الوحدانية بين الاب و الابن و بين الزوج و الزوجة.. و انت بذلك تناقض ما قلته انت مسبقا..
لانك لو فهمت معني العلاقة الزوجية في المسيحية لفهمت معني اتحاد الاب بالابن..فقولك بأن الوحدة بين الزوج و زوجته تجعل الرجل امرأة و المرأة رجل.. و هذا قلب لكلمات ليست موجودة في النص اصلا..انا اعزرك بالفعل لانك تتكلم بخلفية اسلامية عن الزواج و الطبيعة الزوجية.. و لكن في المسيحية بعد الزواج يلتصق الرجل بأمرأته و يصبحان جسدا واحدا.. فهنا المرأة تعادل الرجل في كل شئ و تشاركه ايضا كل شئ.. فهي تقدم له الاحترام و هو يقدم لها نفس الاحترام.. فهو يعاملها كما يعامل نفسه تماما و هي تعامله كما تعامل نفسها تماما و بذلك اصبحا جسدا واحدا.. فنجد ان مثالك الذي انت قدمته هو ينقلب عليك و ليس لك لان كما الزوج يحترم الزوجة فيجب هنا ان يحترم الاب الابن؟؟؟؟ و ان يعامله كما يعامل نفسه؟؟؟؟
اذن اصبح بذلك الاب و الابن نفس الجوهر كما ان الزوج و الزوجة لهم نفس الحياة الزوجية التي يشتركون فيها..



> مت 13:34
> هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بامثال . وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم
> 
> وقد شرح يسوع معنى كلمة (أنا والأب واحد ) :
> ...


هنا ايضا انت تناقض نفسك عزيزي..
لاحظ ان في هذا المثال الذي انت قدمته ان الاب و الابن واحد.... و الشعب كله مع بعضه واحد..
و بما انك اعترفت مسبقا ان الاب ليس هو الابن في الاقنوم و لكنهم نفس الجوهر اذن فالناس كلها ايضا واحدة في الايمان بالسيد المسيح.. بما معناه 
بالرغم من تعدد الناس الا ان الايمان واحد..
و كذلك في الاقانيم.. تعدد الاقانيم و لكن الجوهر واحد..
فهمت ؟؟



> يسوع يقول : { ليكونوا واحدا كما اننا نحن واحد}.. فمن أين جئتم بمطابقة الأب للابن والفقرة تنفي ذلك وقد اكد ذلك ما جاء بالأناجيل على لسان يسوع بأن ذات الأب وحياته مخالفة لذات الابن وحياته ؟!
> 
> يو 5:26
> لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته
> ...


عزيزي.. ليس للتلاعب بالالفاظ هنا اي مجال بل تحري الدقة في الكلام مطلوب.. من قال ان الاب و الابن متطابقان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نحن لم نقول انهم متطاقين بل قلنا متحدين في الجوهر.. الا تلاحظ ان المعني يختلف كثيرا؟؟؟
عزيزي... في هذا النص يوضح لنا السيد المسيح لاهوته بما لا يترك الشك...فهو يقول لك كما ان الله له حياة في ذاته كذلك الابن له حياة في ذاته... فلا يظن احد ان الابن محتاج الي حياة من اخر بل هو الحياة نفسه كما ان الله ايضا هو الحياة نفسه.. الا تلاحظ عزيزي ان هذه الاية تظهر لك مدي سلطان و استقلالية السيد المسيح؟؟؟ فلو كان السيد المسيح نبي كما تظن انت لما كان له حياة في ذاته بل سيكون محتاجا للحياة من الله اي بمعني اخر الله هو الذي سيعطيه حياة و لكنها ستكون حياة مثل حياة البشر الاخرين.. ولكن هنا الكلام مختلف لانه قارن لك بين الاب و الابن في اتحادهم في الذات الحية. 
و تأكيدا علي ذلك يقول السيد المسيح له المجد:
[Q-BIBLE]
يوحنا 10 : 17 - 18
[SIZE=-2]17[/SIZE]  لهذا يحبني الآب لاني اضع نفسي لآخذها ايضا.18  ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي.
[/Q-BIBLE]
نجد هنا ان حياة السيد المسيح هو الذي سيضعها و هو الذي سيأخذها مرة اخري..و اكد علي هذا المعني بقوله انه يضعها هو من ذاته و اكد اكثر بقوله لي سلطان... اي ان السيد المسيح له سلطات غير متناهية و قدرة غير متناهية 



> بل ونجد يسوع يعلن أن الأب أحبه ... فلو كان الأب هو الابن والابن هو الأب ؛ فكيف يحب الأب الابن ؟!!!!!
> 
> يوحنا 17: 23
> و احببتهم كما احببتني
> ...


عفوا عزيزي... و لكن اشعر من كلامك انك انسان تكره نفسك..لانك تستغرب من حب الاب للابن اي حب الاقنوم لنفسه و للاقنوم الاخر.. وكما قلنا مسبقا ان هذه الاقانيم تحدة في الجوهر اي ذات جوهر واحد فمن الطبيعي ان تحب بعضها البعض و ان تظهر هذا الحب..



> إقتباس:
> فنحن لم نؤمن بالسيد المسيح فقط لاعماله و لكن لسلطانه و قدرته. يا أستاذنا الكريم : الأناجيل لا سيرة لها إلا يسوع شفى فلان ويسوع أخرج الشياطين من فلان ويسوع أطعم الناس بحفة من الأرغفة ويسوع لم يملك أن يسقي نفسه جرعة ماء فاسقوه خلاً.



عفوا مرة اخري عزيزي.. و لكن كل مسلم يتناسي في حواره اهم نقطة في الموضوع كله.. وهو ان السيد المسيح لم تؤخذ منه روحه بل هو وضعها بنفسه.. اي انه هو الذي تركهم يصلبوه حتي يتم الفداء.. هل فهمت؟؟؟ لو كان السيد المسيح يريد لكان انزل عليهم جيش من الملائكة و قتلتهم او خلصته او فعلت اي شئ اخر.. و لكنه هو اراد ذلك حتي يتم الفداء... فعدم فعله لشئ ما لا يعني عدم مقدرته او سلطانه.. فعدم احيائه ليوحنا ليس معناه انه غير قادر لانه بالفعل احيا ثلاث اشخاص... و معني انه لم يسقي نفسه علي الصليب فهذا لا يعني انه غير قادر علي ان يخلص نفسه و لكنه اراد ذلك كله ان يتم.

دعني اعطيك مثال:
لو قمت انت بوضع خطة ما... و كانت هذه الخطة تحتم عليك ان تقع في يد اعدائك.. فهل ستهرب من الاعداء عندما يهجموا عليك ؟؟؟ و تفسد الخطة؟؟؟؟



> تعالى نأتي لسلطان يسوع : قالت الأناجيل أن يسوع علم تلاميذه وأعطاهم سلطان الشفاء ، فهل اظهرت الأناجيل أن ليسوع سلطان ؟
> 
> لا .. فالتلاميذ فشلوا في اخراج شيطان من جسد  شخص بسلطان يسوع .. ألا يكفيك هذا ؟ فهل العيب من التلاميذ أم من يسوع ؟
> 
> ...


عفوا عزيزي مرة اخري.. و لكنك تناقض نفسك هنا مرة اخري..
فأنت تقول انه اعطاهم سلطان علي الشفاء و اضيف انا و اقول سلطان اخراج الارواح الشريرة..فأنت تقول انه اعطاهم السلطان من عنده و هذا حقيقي اعطاهم السلطان من عنده.. و لكن عدم مقدرتهم من استخدام السلطان هذا هل هو عيب في السلطان او في صاحب السلطان او في التلاميذ؟؟؟ 
دعنا نقرأ بعض الاعدادا بعدها:
[Q-BIBLE]
لوقا 9 : 41
[SIZE=-2]41[/SIZE]  فاجاب يسوع وقال ايها الجيل غير المؤمن والملتوي.الى متى اكون معكم واحتملكم.قدم ابنك الى هنا. [SIZE=-2]42[/SIZE]  وبينما هو آت مزقه الشيطان وصرعه.فانتهر يسوع الروح النجس وشفى الصبي وسلمه الى ابيه.
[/Q-BIBLE]

تلاحظ عزيزي من هذا النص ان العيب ليس في السلطان او في صاحب السلطان بل في التلاميذ نفسهم لانهم كانو متشككين من قدرتهم او من السلطان الذي اعطاهم اياه السيد المسيح... و للتأكيد ايضا نقرأ التالي:
[Q-BIBLE]
لوقا 9 : 49
  [SIZE=-2]49[/SIZE]  فاجاب يوحنا وقال يا معلّم رأينا واحد يخرج الشياطين باسمك فمنعناه لانه ليس يتبع معنا. [SIZE=-2]50[/SIZE]  فقال له يسوع لا تمنعوه.لان من ليس علينا فهو مع
[/Q-BIBLE]

ها هنا يتجلي سلطان السيد المسيح ... فهو لم يعطي لها الرجل السلطان علي الارواح الشريرة و لكن مجرد اسم السيد المسيح و ايمان الرجل كانا كافيان ان يخرج الارواح النجسة.



> كما انه ما هي الفائدة التي ستعود بأحيائه؟؟؟؟ وما هي الحكمة من إحياء  لعازر ؟
> 
> أرد بدلاً منك : لا توجد حكمة في ذلك إلا أن يسوع كان يحب لعازر واخته مريم واخته مرثا .
> 
> ...



عزيزي.. ليس لحب السيد المسيح لهذه الشخصيات اي دخل في معجزة احياء لعازر... بل هي معجزة لها هدف واضح جدا جدا لنا كمسيحيين لان لعازر بقي في القبر ثلاثة ايام و كانت هذه اشارة الي ان السيد المسيح سيبقي في القبر ثلاثة ايام ايضا... و الهدف الثاني هو ان يفهم الناس ان للسيد المسيح السلطان ان يحيي الرميم لان لعازر كان في القبر ثلاثة ايام و قد انتن.. و مع ذلك خرج من القبر سليم و معافي...
اذن فليس للمشاعر هنا اي دخل في خطط الله.. و السيد المسيح بالطبع يحب يوحنا المعمدان..و لكن كما اوضحت لك مسبقا... ان ما الهدف من احياء يوحنا؟؟؟؟؟
يوحنا قد مات شهيد... فهل بأحيائه يفقد اكليل الشهادة؟؟؟
ثانيا: ما الهدف الذي سيحققه احياء يوحنا؟؟؟ بالعكس.. سيفكر الناس انه احيا قريبه و انه لا يتهم بالاخرين..



> إقتباس:
> الله يفعل المعجزات في وقتها و مكانها و معناها الصحيح.. فلا يفعل شئ الا وله هدف يستفيد منه كل الشعب و كل الناس.. أخطأت القول يا عزيزي ، فلو رجعت لإنجيل متى الإصحاح الثامن ستجد أن يسوع دخل كورة الجرجسيين وحاول أن يخرج شياطين من مجنونان فخرب بيوت الناس وشرد أطفالهم وقطع أرزاقهم وتسبب في قتل ألفين رأس من الخنازير إلى أن وصل الأمر بطرده من القرية على الفور
> 
> متى 8: 34 فاذا كل المدينة قد خرجت لملاقاة يسوع و لما ابصروه طلبوا ان ينصرف عن تخومهم
> ...


عزيزي.. ليس من اجل ان تناقضني تقوم بأنكار كل ما تؤمن انت نفسك به... فأنت كمسلم بالتأكيد تؤمن بأن الله يفعل كل شئ بهدف و بمعني و ليس هكذا لمجرد التسلية..
و اري انك كما يقول المثال... تقف امام الفيل و تتطعن في ظله.. لان ليس السيد المسيح هو من قتل قطيع الخنازير بل الشياطين التي قتلتها.. 
اما قولك خرب بيوت و شرد اطفالهم و قطع ارزاقهم.. هذا تجني منك عزيزي لا تملك عليه دليل واحد..

و ايضا قولك انهم طردوه هذا ايضا تجني و اختراع لكلمات و تحميل النص اكثر من ما فيه فلو قرأت النص ستجد انهم طلبوا منه ان ينصرف عنهم ليس لانهم كرهوه و لكن لانهم خافوا من سلطانه و منا اكتشافه اثامهم.

اما الفائدة هي انه نجي انسان من الشياطين التي كانت تعزبه في حياته و شاهد جمع غفير هذه المعجزة و اراهم سلطانه و قدرته..



> و ان تعمل هذه المعجزات علي الملاء و يجب ان يراها كل الناس و لا تعمل في الخفاء.. لقد أخطأت مرة أخر .. فعل حد قول الأناجيل وجدنا يسوع يعمل أعمال في الخفاء ولم يراها كل الناس وطلب بأن لا يعرف أحد ذلك ! ... فمن أين جئت بكلامك هذا ؟
> 
> متى82-3-4)
> و اذا ابرص قد جاء و سجد له قائلا يا سيد ان اردت تقدر ان تطهرني ، فمد يسوع يده و لمسه قائلا اريد فاطهر و للوقت طهر برصه ، فقال له يسوع انظر ان لا تقول لاحد بل اذهب ار نفسك للكاهن و قدم القربان الذي امر به موسى شهادة لهم


عفوا عزيزي و لكن انا الذي له الحق في ان يسألك من اين جئت بكلامك و مفهومك هذا؟؟؟
لم يريد السيد المسيح ان يخفي الامر و الا لما قال له اذهب الي الكهنة و ارهم نفسك.. و قدم القربان.. لكان قال له اذه و لا تقول لاحد و انتهي..و لكنه اراد ايضا ان يعلم الناس علي احترام الكهنة حتي لو كان الشفاء بواسطة شخص اخر.



> فما هو الهدف من احياء يوحنا المعمدان؟؟ هي نفس الهدف من إحياء لعازر ..


لا عزيزي... احياء يوحنا لن يحقق اي هدف سوي ارضائك انت فقط. و قد اوضحت هذا مسبقا ان يوحنا قد جاء لتأدية رسالة و قام بتأديتها و مات شهيد.. فما الفائدة من احيائه مرة اخري؟؟ هل لتكرار الرسالة؟؟؟ لذلك سألتك و قلت لك و كأنك تقول لماذا لم يحيي السيد المسيح موسي و ايليا و غيرهم من الانبياء.. هل ليس له السلطان؟؟؟ بالطبع له السلطان ان يفعل.. و لكن ما الهدف ؟؟؟ فكل منهم قد ادي رسالته و انتهي.. فما فائدة عودته؟؟



> و كأنك تسأل لماذا لم يحيي السيد المسيح موسي و ايليا و داؤود و و و و ... يا عزيزي أنا أتحدث عن الذين ماتوا في زمن يسوع فقط .. فلا تخلط الأمور .


اعرف ما تقصد و لكني قلت لك هذا حتي اوضح لك الهدف او ما هية الهدف من احياء يوحنا؟؟ هل ليكرر رسالته ام ماذا؟؟؟ ام فقط من اجل المعجزة؟؟؟ اذا كان من اجل المعجزة فقد فعلها السيد المسيح ثلاث مرات..



> ردك لا يؤخذ إلا بمعنى واحد هو  : عدم إحياء يوحنا هو مصلحة شخصية ليسوع ليفسح له المجال .


عفوا عزيزي.. و لكن ردك هذا هو عين الجهل نفسه...
ماذا تقصد بأفساح المجال؟؟؟ هل تقول بذلك ان موسي مات حتي يفسح المجال لهارون؟؟؟ ام اسحق ليعقوب؟؟؟؟ ام داؤد لسليمان؟؟؟؟ 



> فالرد على هذا السؤال بكل بساطة هو أن مريم أخت لعازر.......


بعد كلامك هذا كنت احترمك طوال الوقت و لكن الان اجد انك غير جدير بهذا الاحترام...
و اطالبك بأن تعطي دليل علي نظريتك هذه و الا سأطلب من الادراة حزفك من المنتدي نهائيا


----------



## MX607 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لهروب العضو المسلم من ردنا*


----------



## My Rock (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

يا مسلم رد و كفاية هروب
سألناك سؤال
نتحدى اكبركم ان يأتي لنا بنص واحد فيه اي نبي يحي بمشيئته

اما المسيح فيحي كما يشاء في مشيئته التي هي واحدة مع الأب

يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 

 
أقتباس كتابي 





لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 


المسيح الأبن يحي من يشاء 

ردك التالي بقى يا شاطر, تجيبلنا رد فيها نبي من انبياء العهد القديم احيا بمشيئته هو

اي رد خارج عن هذا سيحذف


----------



## tellthetrue (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

1. لا . . . . لم يذكر نبى غير عيسى عليه السلام يحى الموتى بإذن الله فى ديننا فقال تعالى فى سورة آل عمران : ـ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُبْرِىءُ الأكْمَهَ والأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ (49) 

صدق الله العظيم​
* فكان عيسى عليه السلام يفعل المعجزان بإذن الله . . . . .

2. أتحدى إن واحد يجيب نص من الإنجيل ينص على كلام عيسى ( اعبدونى ) هل قال لكم اعبدونى ؟!!!! . . . لم يرد نص واحد ينص بكلمة اعبدونى . . . ولكنه بالإستنتاج فقط عبدتوه . . . . فقال الله تعالى فى سورة المائدة : ـ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ (116) 

صدق الله العظيم​
* فهذا يثبت أنه نبى الله ورسوله ولكنه ليس إله ولم يقل لكم ( اعبدونى ) باللفظ الصريح . . . . 

- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً (171) 

صدق الله العظيم​


----------



## phantom (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

*بارك الله فيك يا اخ tell the ture
وتقبل منك صالح الاعمال انشا الله*​


----------



## انت الفادي (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



tellthetrue قال:


> 1. لا . . . . لم يذكر نبى غير عيسى عليه السلام يحى الموتى بإذن الله فى ديننا فقال تعالى فى سورة آل عمران : ـ
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...




عزيزي tellthetrue

هل هذا عدم فهم منك ام قصد منك لا ادري..
و لكن الاستاذ ماي روك طلب منك ان تحضر من الكتاب المقدس ان نبي احيا الموتي بسلطانه الخاص كما كان السيد المسيح يحيي الموتي بسلطانه الخاص
فما دخل القرأن و الاسلام هنا في هذا القسم عموما؟؟ و في هذا الموضوع خصوصا؟؟؟

اما بخصوص اين قال السيد المسيح اعبدوني...ما رأيك لو جاء اليك اليوم شخص و دق علي بابك و قال لك انا ربك فاسجد لي؟؟؟ ما هي ردة فعلك هنا؟؟ انتظر منك الرد.
او بمعني اخر.. فلنفرض انك ولدت قبل 2000  سنة اي تماما في زمن السيد المسيح.. و قال لك السيد المسيح انه هو الله فأعبده... فما هي ردة فعلك؟؟؟؟
ارجوا ان ترد بكل صدق.


----------



## My Rock (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



tellthetrue قال:


> 1. لا . . . . لم يذكر نبى غير عيسى عليه السلام يحى الموتى بإذن الله فى ديننا فقال تعالى فى سورة آل عمران : ـ
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...


 

ما دخلنا و دخل دينك في نص الموضوع؟
طلبنا دليل من الكتاب المقدس
يبقى القران تبللهو تشربه ميه في القسم هذا

و نضل نتحدى المسلمين...


----------



## My Rock (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



phantom قال:


> *بارك الله فيك يا اخ tell the ture*
> 
> 
> *وتقبل منك صالح الاعمال انشا الله*​


 
هذا هو حال المفلس... 
لا تسمع منه صوى الصياح و الشكر للردود الأسلامية...


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

tellthetrue 
*في قسم اسلاميات هنا نتكلم من الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> يا مسلم رد و كفاية هروب
> سألناك سؤال
> نتحدى اكبركم ان يأتي لنا بنص واحد فيه اي نبي يحي بمشيئته
> اما المسيح فيحي كما يشاء في مشيئته التي هي واحدة مع الأب
> ...


 


*هل تقبل التحدي من الكتاب المقدس وليس القران*


----------



## درويش (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



> نتحدى اكبركم ان يأتي لنا بنص واحد فيه اي نبي يحي بمشيئته



الأخ ماى روك
لن تجد من تتحداة لانة لايوجد نص فية ان اى نبى يحيى الموتى بمشيئتة لا فى القران ولا فى الكتاب المقدس بعهدية 
واذا نظرنا الى العدد 21 من الاصحاح الخامس من يوحنا فقط ,,, لايكفى ولكن اقتبس الاعداد السابقة والتى فيها 
19فَأًَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: ((الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ. 20 لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. 21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.
19 Then Jesus said to them, "For sure, I tell you, the Son can do nothing by Himself. He does what He sees the Father doing. Whatever the Father does, the Son does also. 20 The Father loves the Son and shows the Son everything He does. The Father will show Him greater works than these. They will surprise you. 21 The Father raises up the dead and makes them live. The Son also gives life to anyone He chooses.

ترجمة اخرى

For as the Father raises the dead and gives life to them, even so the Son gives life to whom He will

اعتقد الفرق واضح بين ايحياء الموتى واعطاء الحياة


----------



## Basilius (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



درويش قال:


> الأخ ماى روك
> لن تجد من تتحداة لانة لايوجد نص فية ان اى نبى يحيى الموتى بمشيئتة لا فى القران ولا فى الكتاب المقدس بعهدية
> واذا نظرنا الى العدد 21 من الاصحاح الخامس من يوحنا فقط ,,, لايكفى ولكن اقتبس الاعداد السابقة والتى فيها
> 19فَأًَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: ((الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ. 20 لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. 21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.
> ...


 
*نعم فالابن لا يعمل شيئا عكس الاب لانها طبيعة الهية واحدة لها عمل واحد فالابن والاب لهم نفس المشيئة *
*وكما ذكرت انت بنفسك من اقتباسك *
[q-bible]
*لانة كما ان الاب يقيم الاموتا و يحيي كذلك الابن ايضا يحي من يشاء *[/q-bible]*فالمسيح يحي من يشاء *
*اقرا الموضوع من اولة فممنوع تكرار شىء تم الحوار فية او مناقشتة ... *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



درويش قال:


> الأخ ماى روك
> لن تجد من تتحداة لانة لايوجد نص فية ان اى نبى يحيى الموتى بمشيئتة لا فى القران ولا فى الكتاب المقدس بعهدية
> واذا نظرنا الى العدد 21 من الاصحاح الخامس من يوحنا فقط ,,, لايكفى ولكن اقتبس الاعداد السابقة والتى فيها
> 19فَأًَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: ((الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ. 20 لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. 21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.
> ...


 

اقرا اكويس قبل الحكم
لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. *لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ.*
تلاقي الرد هنا وانقل لك بعضه المسيح لا يتسطيع ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا (شبهات شهيرة) 

"الابن لا يستطيع ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا , لأجل الأتحاد الملازم مع الاب ايضا الاب لا يستطيع ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا بسبب وحدته اللانهائية مع الابن"
"الا ما ينظر , تشير الى عدم فعل اى شىء من نفسه , يسوع , هو واحد مع الله الاب ولا يستطيع فعل شىء بعيدا عنه"
"الابن لا يستطيع ان يفعل شئ من نفسه , ليس هذا عيبا فيه و انما هو مجده ناتجا عن الوحدة الازلية السرمدية الحميمة مع الاب"
"حينما يقال انه لا يقدر ان يفعل شيئا من نفسه هذا يعنى الاتحاد المعاش بين الاب و الابن حتى انه لا يستطيع ان يفعل شىء مستقل او منفصل عن الاب"
"الابن لا يستطيع ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا , هذا انه من الاب , المعنى انه الابن لا يمكن ان يفعل شيئا منفصل عن الاب"
و يحذرنا القديس أغسطينوس من التفسير المادي

إنه لم يقل: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئا من ذاته إلاَّ ما يسمع الآب يأمر به" بل يقول: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا، إلا ما ينظر الاب يعمل". أنظر هل تفهم هذا هكذا: الآب يفعل شيئًا، والابن يصغي ليري ماذا يفعل هو أيضًا، وأنه يفعل شيئا آخر مثلما يفعل الآب. ما يفعله الآب بمن يفعل هذا؟ إن لم يكن بالابن، إن لم بالكلمة، فإنك تجدف ضد الإنجيل، "لأن كل شئ به كان" (يو ١: ٣). إذن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالكلمة. فإن كان بالكلمة يفعل هذا إنما يفعله بالابن. فمن هو هذا الآخر الذي يصغي ليفعل شيئًا يرى الآب فاعله؟الآب لا يفعل أشياء والابن أشياء أخرى، فإن كل الأشياء التي يفعلها الآب إنما يصنعها بالابن. الابن أقام لعازر، ألم يقمه الآب؟ الابن أعطى النظر للأعمى، ألم يهبه الآب البصر؟ يعمل الآب بالابن في الروح القدس. إنه الثالوث، لكن عمل الثالوث هو واحد، العظمة واحدة، الأزلية واحدة، الأبدية واحدة، والأعمال واحدة. لم يخلق الآب بعض الناس والابن آخرين والروح القدس آخرين. خلق الآب والابن والروح القدس إنسانًا واحدًا بعينه...


----------



## درويش (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

26فكَما أَنَّ الآبَ له الحَياةُ في ذاتِه فكذلِكَ أَعْطى الِابنَ أَن تَكونَ له الحَياةُ في ذاتِه 27وأَولاهُ سُلطَةَ إِجْراءِ القَضاء لأَنَّه ابنُ الإِنسان. 28لا تَعجَبوا مِن هذا فتَأتي ساعةٌ فيها يَسمَعُ صوتَه جَميعُ الَّذينَ في القُبور 29فيَخُرجونَ مِنها أَمَّا الَّذينَ عَمِلوا الصَّالحات فيَقومون لِلحيَاة وأَمَّا الَّذينَ عَمِلوا السَّيِّئات فيقومونَ للقضاء. 30أَنا لا أَستَطيعُ أَن أَفعَلَ شَيئاً مِن عِندي بل أَحكُمُ على ما أَسمَع وحُكمي عادِل لأَنِّي لا أَتَوَخَّى مَشيئَتي بل مَشيئَةَ الَّذي أَرسَلَني.

ارجو من الاخوة المسيحيين سعة صدورهم لما اريد عن اسال عنة 
*هل الاب اعطى الحياة للابن؟
*هل الاب منح الابن سلطة اجراء القضاء؟
*هل هناك مشيئتين , للاب مشيئة و الابن مشيئة؟
* هل الاب ارسل الابن ؟

تحياتى وشكرا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



درويش قال:


> 26فكَما أَنَّ الآبَ له الحَياةُ في ذاتِه فكذلِكَ أَعْطى الِابنَ أَن تَكونَ له الحَياةُ في ذاتِه 27وأَولاهُ سُلطَةَ إِجْراءِ القَضاء لأَنَّه ابنُ الإِنسان. 28لا تَعجَبوا مِن هذا فتَأتي ساعةٌ فيها يَسمَعُ صوتَه جَميعُ الَّذينَ في القُبور 29فيَخُرجونَ مِنها أَمَّا الَّذينَ عَمِلوا الصَّالحات فيَقومون لِلحيَاة وأَمَّا الَّذينَ عَمِلوا السَّيِّئات فيقومونَ للقضاء. 30أَنا لا أَستَطيعُ أَن أَفعَلَ شَيئاً مِن عِندي بل أَحكُمُ على ما أَسمَع وحُكمي عادِل لأَنِّي لا أَتَوَخَّى مَشيئَتي بل مَشيئَةَ الَّذي أَرسَلَني.
> 
> ارجو من الاخوة المسيحيين سعة صدورهم لما اريد عن اسال عنة
> *هل الاب اعطى الحياة للابن؟
> ...


 
26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك *اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته*. 27 واعطاه سلطانا* ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان*. 28 لا تتعجبوا من هذا.فانه تأتي ساعة فيها *يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته*. 29 فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيّآت الى قيامة الدينونة. 30 انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين *ودينونتي عادلة* لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني

اعطلى له ان تكون له حياة في ذاته وليس الاب اعطى للابن حياة 

ليس سوى الله يميت ويحيي (تثنية 32: 39؛ 1صموئيل2: 6؛ 1تيموثاوس 6: 13). لكن في هذه الآيات يقول المسيح إن صوته يعطي الحياة. 

قال عن نفسه إنه «يحيي من يشاء» (يوحنا5: 21). فالمسيح هو المحيي، وهو يفعل ذلك ليس كمجرد منفذ أو كواسطة، بل إنما يفعله بمقتضى إرادته هو وسلطانه الشخصي، فهو «يحيي من يشاء». 



الاب ارسل الابن؟
اكيد الله ارسل كلمته ابنه ولكن هذا لا ينفي لاهوت المسيح


----------



## My Rock (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***



درويش قال:


> 26فكَما أَنَّ الآبَ له الحَياةُ في ذاتِه فكذلِكَ أَعْطى الِابنَ أَن تَكونَ له الحَياةُ في ذاتِه 27وأَولاهُ سُلطَةَ إِجْراءِ القَضاء لأَنَّه ابنُ الإِنسان. 28لا تَعجَبوا مِن هذا فتَأتي ساعةٌ فيها يَسمَعُ صوتَه جَميعُ الَّذينَ في القُبور 29فيَخُرجونَ مِنها أَمَّا الَّذينَ عَمِلوا الصَّالحات فيَقومون لِلحيَاة وأَمَّا الَّذينَ عَمِلوا السَّيِّئات فيقومونَ للقضاء. 30أَنا لا أَستَطيعُ أَن أَفعَلَ شَيئاً مِن عِندي بل أَحكُمُ على ما أَسمَع وحُكمي عادِل لأَنِّي لا أَتَوَخَّى مَشيئَتي بل مَشيئَةَ الَّذي أَرسَلَني.
> 
> ارجو من الاخوة المسيحيين سعة صدورهم لما اريد عن اسال عنة
> *هل الاب اعطى الحياة للابن؟
> ...


 

القديس أمبروسيوس :​ لماذا يُقال أن الآب يعطي الحياة للابن؟ ليس كما لو كان الابن بدون حياة ونال الحياة، لأنه لو كان الأمر هكذا لما كانت له الحياة في ذاته.
v ماذا إذن قوله "*أعطي الابن أن تكون له حياة في ذاته*"؟ أقول باختصار أنه ولد الابن... كأنه يقول: "الآب الذي هو الحياة في ذاته قد ولد الابن الذي هو الحياة في ذاته. يمكن فهم كلمة "أعطي" _dedit_ بمعنى "ولد" _genuit_.
v ماذا يعني له الحياة في ذاته؟ لا يحتاج إلى الحياة من آخر، بل هو نفسه فيض من الحياة، منه ينال الغير - الذين يؤمنون به - الحياة... لقد أُعطي أن تكون له الحياة في ذاته، لمن أعطي؟ لكلمته، لذاك الذي هو "في البدء كان الكلمة، وكان الكلمة عند اللَّه".

*القديس أمبروسيوس* أن السيد المسيح قَبِلَ أن ينال السلطان أن يدين "لأنه ابن الإنسان" أما بكونه ابن الله فهو الديان، إذ هو واحد مع الآب.
يقول *القديس أغسطينوس *أنه هو "ابن الله في ذاته" (٢٥) كان يلزم (بحبه) أن يصير ابن الإنسان حين أخذنا فيه، أو أخذ طبيعتنا. 
إنه إذ يقيم الموتى نراه ابن الله واهب الحياة والقيامة، وإذ يدين يتجلى أمامنا عمله الخلاصي الذي بدونه لن نتبرر، فنراه وقد حمل طبيعتنا وصار ابن الإنسان الذي مات وقام ووهبنا برَّه. يراه الأشرار أيضًا ابن الإنسان الذي صلبوه ورذلوه وطعنوه. 
بقوله: "*وأعطاه أن يدين أيضا لأنه ابن الإنسان*" يوجه أنظارهم نحو نبوة دانيال النبي عنه: "كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء *مثل ابن إنسان* أتي وجاء إلي القديم الأيام، فقربوه قدامه، فأعطي سلطانًا ومجدًا وملكوتًا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة، سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض" (دا 7: 13-14).
v سيكون الديان هنا ابن الإنسان، سيكون ذلك الشكل هو الذي يدين، وقد كان تحت الحكم. 
اسمعوا وافهموا ما قاله النبي بالفعل: "سينظرون إلى من طعنوه" (زك ١٢: ١٠؛ يو ١٩: ٣٧). سينظرون ذات الشكل عينه الذي طعنوه بحربة. يجلس كديان ذاك الذي وقف أمام كرسي القضاء. سيحكم على المجرمين الحقيقيين، ذاك الذي جعلوه مجرمًا باطلاً. سيأتي بنفسه بذات الشكل. 
هذا تراه أيضًا في الإنجيل عندما ذهب إلى السماء أمام أعين تلاميذه، وقفوا ونظروا وتكلم الصوت الملائكي: "أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين... إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقًا إلى السماء" (أع ١:١١)... 

مراجعتك للتفاسير كفيلة في اجابة تساؤلاتك اخي العزيز

لكن ارى في طرحك محاولة فاشلة للقول ان المسيح اعطي السلطان و كل ما يقوم به هو بقدرة الله لا قدرته, فأقول لك اخطأت و لم تكون امينا في بحثك او نسخك و لصقك

في نفس الأصحاح التي نقلت منه, اي الاصحاح 5 و بالتحديد العدد 18​[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 5:18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

و العدد 21
​
[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 5:21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فها هو المسيح, يعادل نفسه بالله بل و يقيم و يحي من يشاء

فهل فهمتك الأن ان ما معنى مشيئة الأبن هي مشيئة الأب؟

راجع العدد 17
[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 5:17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

كل اعمال المسيح لاهوتيا, هي اعمال الله, فمشيئة الاب و الابن واحدة لانهم واحد كما يقول المسيح

يوحنا 10 و العدد 30

[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 10:30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

اتمنى منك ان تبحث بمصداقية اكبر, فالحقيقة ليست بعيدة عنك

مرحب بيك

سلام و نعمة


----------

